# Praises for Mr. NIMT



## sbeck80 (May 14, 2012)

I've got to promote NIMT a bit here as he'll be my new supplier for DCC gear. I have an Athearn Genesis SD70M that he talked me into installing a Soundtraxx system on instead of Digitrax sound. Glad I did! Wow - great sound, and my son loves it too. NIMT has been amazing with assistance on wiring, led's, quick email responses, etc. Can't say enough good things about dealing with NIMT. I've got a Kato needing upgrades with his name on it in the future.
:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hold'ErNewt (Nov 27, 2012)

This isn't the first time I've heard someone sing the praises of NIMT. Which is good, because I hope to be sending half a dozen engines his way in the coming months.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

NIMT (Sean) is one brilliant dude!
He'll always treat you fair and square.
Bob


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

We've had a number of folks that run train businesses in the forum, and I have to say that Sean is the class of the lot IMO. He has been incredibly helpful and a real credit to the forum. :thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Well, yes, that (what John said) ...

And ... more importantly ... his wife let's him play with trains and "hang out" with a bunch of loonies like us!

TJ


----------



## BK R (Dec 8, 2012)

I'm new to trains and dcc/sound and the amount of help I've had from Sean is unreal, very helpful and very fair. good onya mate. :thumbsup:


----------



## buck71usa (Dec 27, 2011)

Dont swell his head to BIG guys! lol
Sean has been a big help to me as well and has a few of my steamers now getting sound and prob another 6 going after those!


----------



## Prospect193 (Nov 30, 2011)

Can't stand the guy!!!!:laugh::laugh::laugh:

No but seriously he has become such a good friend i have gone into business with him!!

A true gentleman and will give you the shirt off his back to help. Cannot ask for anything else, i reckon.:thumbsup:

Cheers
Pat


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

I'd like a authentic NIMT shirt


----------



## BK R (Dec 8, 2012)

Pat, I had to say something nice about him, he's got my Shay!! :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Prospect193 (Nov 30, 2011)

No T shirts too cold where he lives. 

Although i believe he has "****" hats as a giveaway!!:laugh::laugh::laugh:



Cheers
Pat


----------



## Prospect193 (Nov 30, 2011)

BK R said:


> Pat, I had to say something nice about him, he's got my Shay!! :laugh::laugh:


Not yet!!! It hasn't arrived!!:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## trnfn69 (Jan 21, 2012)

:thumbsup: to Sean(NIMT). He's doing all my dcc and light conversions and he's been great at letting me ship some things his way until I can pick them up, saving me $$$ on shipping costs.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Here's a portrait of Sean.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

That would mean one massive brain!!!


----------

